

Apple Just Canceled the Right Click - alexcasalboni
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/09/apple-just-canceled-the-right-click/

======
Ezhik
Isn't that just a different implementation of right clicking?

~~~
alexcasalboni
True, but without any right button or right "tap".

